# Land for Lease in Calhoun County, SW GA



## Scott K (Feb 9, 2010)

I have a working farm available for a hunting lease outside Edison, Calhoun County, GA (west of Albany).  It is 850 acres, flat, with a typical mix of land types/uses for the area:  365 acres woods (mostly natural), 485 acres open --split between rowcrop fields and pastures.  

Two of the boundaries are creeks.  A paved road bisects the property.  Farming operations include cattle, which are not eligible to be hunted, peanuts, cotton and soybeans.

Rental is $10 per acre.  Previous lessees were mostly after deer.  There is no lodge on the property.   A liability waiver/insurance is required, and you have to be considerate of the farmers and not shoot the cattle.

If interested, please contact me at scott.killingsworth@bryancave.com .


----------



## Swamp Kill (Feb 9, 2010)

*Lease*

Pm and Email Sent.


----------



## mbwall (Feb 10, 2010)

any hogs


----------



## RReynolds74 (Feb 10, 2010)

*RReynolds74*

I sent you a PM.  Thanks


----------



## WEW (Feb 10, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## Scott K (Feb 10, 2010)

I don't know whether there are wild hogs in the area.

Today I have put together a collection of more detailed info on the property, including aerial, topo, lat/long etc. Over the next day or two I'll send it out to those who have e-mailed me.


----------



## mjb971 (Feb 13, 2010)

*lease*

send copy of map and info to mjb971!yahoo.com


----------



## smitty9615 (Feb 15, 2010)

could you send me a copy of map and info to Ksmith9615@tampabay.rr.com


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Mar 13, 2010)

*Hunting lease*

Was wondering if there is a limit on members an do we get to hunt all game except the cows


----------



## Scott K (Mar 13, 2010)

*Answer*

Yes, the lease is for all game.  As to the number of hunters, we would prefer a group of 10 or less.


----------



## oldsalt65 (Mar 14, 2010)

*Farm in calhoun county for lease*

Be careful boys about leaseing this property. The land owner is a lawyer and with all the leagle terms, and do's and dont's mostley dont's you will wish you were one when reading his lease agrment. Not worth the effort.


----------



## MADEINFLA (Mar 14, 2010)

tell me about it! my brother and I drove up to take a look at that farm awhile ago. It's a really nice place with good deer sign.we got back home to make the deal with the owner and thats when he sent us a copy of his rules.no tree stands,no fourwheelers,can't hunt within 150 yards of property line,no driving on roads when they are wet,no children,must call in advance prior to your hunting trip and how long you plan to hunt. Just to name a few.beside from that you probaly like the place. but i like to shoot deer.


----------



## Hut2 (Mar 14, 2010)

Whoa, man!


----------



## Scott K (Mar 14, 2010)

Posts 11 and 12 are surprising.  I only sent a DRAFT lease to one person, who is PatrickG's father, so posts 11 and 12 are related.

There is no prohibition on tree stands or ATVs.  I had tried to accommodate the gentleman by putting together a draft lease very quickly.  I used a couple of forms I found on the web.  At the same time I was looking into hunt liability insurance and saw some questions on the application that made me think that ATVs and tree stands might prevent us getting a policy.  Anyway, I sent the lease to him "in its current un-finalized form so you can look it over."

I received an e-mail back objecting to the ATV and Tree stand rules and a no-children rule.

All I can think is that the gentleman must not have received my February 21 e-mail that said: "The tree stand and ATV issues were because I thought they might make it impossible to get hunt club insurance.  There were questions on one of the insurance application forms that made it look that way.  Since I wrote that e-mail last Tuesday I found out that these don't disqualify insurance coverage.  So I could do without those two rules."

Some of the other rules and regs I should have edited out as well but I just went with what was in the form.

As far as children are concerned, it's true that we would prefer a club that does not bring children over one that does, but it's not non-negotiable and it depends on whose children they are.

PatrickG does raise an interesting point -- I had asked for an e-mail heads-up as a courtesy to our farmers, before the hunters drove up from Florida.  If people here think that is asking too much, I'd be interested to hear it.


----------



## julian faedo (Mar 14, 2010)

can you tell me were the property is located, I hunt in Calhoun County and may know a small group that may what to lease it, I emailed for information awhile ago and never got no respond, so is property is still available


----------



## mama'en nem (Mar 14, 2010)

forget the "courtesy email". If you are going to lease it, the lease holder should have access for the length of the lease with no obligation to let anyone know when they are going to be there.


----------



## Scott K (Mar 14, 2010)

Sorry, Julian, I e-mailed you the brochure on Feb. 11, the day after you asked for it.  I don't know why it didn't reach you.

Mama'en nem,  I would understand why a heads-up shouldn't be required if it were leased 100% for hunting, but given that it's also leased as a working farm I would have thought a courtesy heads-up would make sense for safety reasons.  When I lived there I always was a little more careful where I went and what I wore if I knew a deer hunt was in progress.


----------



## Scott K (Apr 28, 2010)

This property is leased.  Thanks to all who inquired.
Scott K


----------

